# hehe can i have a pink hamster???



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I just found this add...

Someone wants a pink hamster...
If they find one... I want one too!!! :lol:

Pink Or Multi-Coloured hamster wanted Other Pets local classified ads.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

what the hell???

where did they get that idea from?

good luck to em


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Theyre pink under the fur lol


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

WHAT AN IDIOT!!ut:


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats is weired unless they are on about a naked hamster, But I dont know if they exsist


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh my oh my, some people are idiots.

I could get them a pink rat? *prepares the food dye* 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh my, haha...
if anyone finds a multicoloured one, let me know lol


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Oh my oh my, some people are idiots.
> 
> I could get them a pink rat? *prepares the food dye*
> 
> ...


Actually you could, a hairless one lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> Actually you could, a hairless one lol


Truth, I have one who's double rex? white and pink atm 

Though I'm guessing by the sound of it that they want a hamster with pretty pink fur and it's own little pony to match and it shall be called princess 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Lol thats made me giggle and definately brightened up my day!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Though I'm guessing by the sound of it that they want a hamster with pretty pink fur and it's own little pony to match and it shall be called princess
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Thats what came to my mind when i first saw the advert :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Firstly I want to say this picture has not been altered in any way (honest):smilewinkgrin:. Now did they say what they would be willing to pay for this hamster?

Add Glitter to your Photos


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Firstly I want to say this picture has not been altered in any way (honest):smilewinkgrin:. Now did they say what they would be willing to pay for this hamster?
> 
> Add Glitter to your Photos


lol like it


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe they'll settle for a blue one?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hhaha, this has really made me laugh and woken me up a bit due to the night feeds of my hand rearered hammie (is was pink at one point) lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Maybe they'll settle for a blue one?


Hey I wonder what the product of a pink and blue hamster mating would be.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

pink with purple spots i expect =)


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

LOL, maybe they mean a hairless hamster? But I don't think I've ever seen a hairless hamster either!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Hairless hammies do exist but they are quite rare and usually expenive. The females supposedly cannot produce milk so the pups have to be fostered.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Firstly I want to say this picture has not been altered in any way (honest):smilewinkgrin:. Now did they say what they would be willing to pay for this hamster?
> 
> Add Glitter to your Photos


I WANT ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

lol ut:

I want a pink one with purple spots and she will be called Paris Hilton ut:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Firstly I want to say this picture has not been altered in any way (honest):smilewinkgrin:. Now did they say what they would be willing to pay for this hamster?
> 
> Add Glitter to your Photos


OMG... Spike... you look lovely! :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

The sad thing is this isn't actually as silly as it sounds. Scientists have discovered a way to make some animals actually glow in the dark using a form of genetic modification and a special light.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow some people are STTTUUUUUUPID 

IF they want a 'pink' hamster then they will have to get a hairless hamster.

Which are hard to find, i only know one breeder.

To breed hairless hammies, you need to have a hairless male and a normal female, as a hairless female cannot produce milk, and you cant really handrear pups.

so the logical way is to have a hairy female.

Anyway once you have mated the HM with the NF you then need to wait, all pups are hairy then at about 7 months the pups are ready to breed

You then select one female pup and breed it with its father (hairless) as she has the hairless gene and so does the dad the breeding will then result in hairless pups!!

You have to do this every time with breeding hairless.

so you get like 3 litters a year.

And with the 'glow in the dark' animals they only live a short while as the scientist have messed with ther genes that much it has shortened ther life span.

xx

I want a Green hamster, with purple spots!!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Wow some people are STTTUUUUUUPID
> 
> IF they want a 'pink' hamster then they will have to get a hairless hamster.
> 
> ...


thats because they are mutants!! they shouldnt be bred its unhealthy, i hate hairless animals becuase its so unfair on them they were meant to have fur and some people think they can breed unhealthy animals just for looks, trying to play god! gets me mad!!!:cursing:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah i know, but thats just how it is, they do have fur its just very i dunno, like our body hair very thin and very light in colour.

Its perfectly fine, people try and mutate animals all the time to get different coulours ever read, 'Green mouse' by dick king smith ( i think) 

Its not bad they lead a perfectly normal life.
Its just like different dog breeds, bulldogs cant give birth naturally.
they have extra help, if that makes sense!
xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately breeding purple spotted pink hamsters is notoriously difficult. I was pondering this today whilst out riding my unicorn and I think unfortunately I am going to have to do some more investigation before I take any orders for baby hamsters, obviously the difficulty in breeding will have to be reflected in the price. Oh and on a totally unconnected subject, does anyone know where I can buy some waterproof dye in various colours and a load of white baby hamsters.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> The sad thing is this isn't actually as silly as it sounds. Scientists have discovered a way to make some animals actually glow in the dark using a form of genetic modification and a special light.


The glow in the dark was easy though, all that needs to happen for them to glow in the dark is take out one allele and replace it with a certain allele from certain jellyfish. Not actually that difficult. Making a true pink hamster would actually be more difficult.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Yeah i know, but thats just how it is, they do have fur its just very i dunno, like our body hair very thin and very light in colour.
> 
> Its perfectly fine, people try and mutate animals all the time to get different coulours ever read, 'Green mouse' by dick king smith ( i think)
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, green mouse was done by breeding yellow and blue mice, which is no reflection on how genetics work  (Sorry to be nit picky but that book really annoyed me. Damn me for being a scientist!)

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I was thinking about when I was bored at work today... would you get a pink hamster if you fed them shrimps?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> If I remember correctly, green mouse was done by breeding yellow and blue mice, which is no reflection on how genetics work  (Sorry to be nit picky but that book really annoyed me. Damn me for being a scientist!)
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Hahaha i didnt like that book either!!

based on the conditions of the mice!
The logic is there but the science isn't!!

xxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Unfortunately breeding purple spotted pink hamsters is notoriously difficult. I was pondering this today whilst out riding my unicorn and I think unfortunately I am going to have to do some more investigation before I take any orders for baby hamsters, obviously the difficulty in breeding will have to be reflected in the price. Oh and on a totally unconnected subject, does anyone know where I can buy some waterproof dye in various colours and a load of white baby hamsters.


hehe can i have a ride on your unicorn????


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> hehe can i have a ride on your unicorn????


Yes but you have to be very careful cos he's an invisible unicorn and only I can see himut:.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Yes but you have to be very careful cos he's an invisible unicorn and only I can see himut:.


I swear i just see you go by my window, he isnt invisible whilst he is flying!!!!

xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yes but you have to be very careful cos he's an invisible unicorn and only I can see himut:.


YAY!!!!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

You have to be really careful attempting to mount invisible unicorns. Or so I've heard.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Neza said:


> You have to be really careful attempting to mount invisible unicorns. Or so I've heard.


Only if you try to get on the wrong end.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Firstly I want to say this picture has not been altered in any way (honest):smilewinkgrin:. Now did they say what they would be willing to pay for this hamster?
> 
> Add Glitter to your Photos


Love it!!
You might want to make a disclaimer just incase your buyer realises that the colour washes out :001_tt2:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Only if you try to get on the wrong end.


SO would that be the voice of experience then?? :001_tt2:

Besides, unicorns are quite common. Invisible ones are everywhere. It's trying to get one that is visible that's a problem. 
Dragon berries are far more difficult to breed. THe whole tiny dragon bonding of a fruit bush is notoriously difficult andmany dragons object by setting said bush on fire!! I haven't seen dragon berries since I was 5. They are so rare. Not fair!!
I do have proof of a dragon berry - honest!! They are even rarer than dodo's. Not even google has a trace of them anymore. Strawberry ones are nicest as they love picnics.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Rare, I don't think so. I have found a site that sells them, You will have to try better than that :001_tt2:.
DragonBerries


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

THen clearly your idea of a dragon is different to mine!! Dragons have wings and hide in bushes. These particular ones live on a very rare bush that holds at least 8 different varieties of dragon berry and at night they all curl up together and during the day they go out for a picnic and like to eat oranges and apples with their little micey friends. And they all travel to the forest and back on a griffin. They are really nice. But as I said, very rare. Don't know where mine are hiding but as soon as I find them I wil let you see a picture. They are hiding at the moment so I might not find them until I get back my holidays.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Only if you try to get on the wrong end.


Well that's the problem, they are invisible, so how can you really be sure.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG, are you referring to the Scottish Dragon berries?, Their numbers have been decimated since a breeding pair of haggis escaped from a research facility and as you know they breed like wildfire and feed on the young dragon berries. They did try a captive breeding program but the dragon berries wouldn't perform as they were too shy. I had incorrectly assumed you meant the more common American variety. Hope you have a lovely holiday and I am looking forward to the piccies of the dragons.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Neza said:


> Well that's the problem, they are invisible, so how can you really be sure.


Trust me Neza, you will only make that mistake once.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> OMG, are you referring to the Scottish Dragon berries?, Their numbers have been decimated since a breeding pair of haggis escaped from a research facility and as you know they breed like wildfire and feed on the young dragon berries. They did try a captive breeding program but the dragon berries wouldn't perform as they were too shy. I had incorrectly assumed you meant the more common American variety. Hope you have a lovely holiday and I am looking forward to the piccies of the dragons.


Those would be the very ones! Stupid scientists - what were they thinking of breeding haggis and squirrels together. Didn't they realise that the new furry haggi would love dragon berries??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Those would be the very ones! Stupid scientists - what were they thinking of breeding haggis and squirrels together. Didn't they realise that the new furry haggi would love dragon berries??


You would think the scientists would have learned their lesson, you only have to look back to the great gnome plague in the 80s and nessies were nearly wiped out recently when scienists introduced a genetically modified mermaid into loch ness. And I don't even want to get drawn in to the debate about hobbits because that is just too upsetting, When will it end?


----------

